# so someone broken my house stole my pc and $1500



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

so someone broken my house stole my pc and $1500 off me was not happy so it's shity but life goes on


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

That sucks man!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dang. part of why i dont keep cash in my house. you get the cops to come dust for prints?


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ya it was my rent and my landlord was coming by i was gone for food maby gon for 25 minutes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that sucks. maybe the landlord stole it & is trying to double collect this month... lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats what popped into my head...lol times are tough man I hate to hear about your $$$ loss


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

They have crime in Canada?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Make a trip to your landlords house to explain why you are going to be late with the rent and see if you can find your PC.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

yes They have crime in Canada lol lots of it to in bc gangs ar robing every thing not as bad as us but bad


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Make a trip to your landlords house to explain why you are going to be late with the rent and see if you can find your PC.


And, if you see your PC, MAKE THAT SUCKER PAY!!!!!!!!!!!!











I hate to hear it man.
It seems like the whole world is going to hell in a hand basket.



Just sayin'


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

I know how you feel I had alot of stuff took from my house every thing from water hoses to my grill if it is not nailed down around my house it is as good a gone. that sucks man and what really sucks is the police will never catch them.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

screw that. where i live it's relatively crime free. 
Having a state police car parked in front of your house (thanks neighbor!) helps things too


----------

